# Custom Breeding Record Book 6in x 9in



## Silverfeather (May 27, 2019)

Custom Breeding Record Book

*(With Your Loft Name)*


The most important thing in a pigeon loft is keeping good records. This Pigeon Record Book is 6inches wide by 9inches long and has has enough space for 100 breeding pairs, with up to 6 rounds each. It is a simple yet accurate way to keep track of your breeding pairs and their offspring. The things that can be recorded in this book are:

Pair No. and when Paired up

The sire and dam with their colors as well as their sire and dam.

Date the first egg was laid/ Date Hatched/ Ring No./ Color/ The sex of the offspring as well as any remarks.*

This book also has a Sire and Dam inventory page.*

It is a great book to add to anyone’s loft for only $12.99

Find out more information and how to buy the book with *Free Shipping* on fancypigeonauction. com

If the links do not work for you please go to fancypigeonauction.com and type Silverfeatherprinting in the item search bar.


----------



## Tradesman (Dec 28, 2018)

link is not working


----------



## Tradesman (Dec 28, 2018)

Correct link seems to be:
http://fancypigeonauction.com/cgi-b...=viewother&searchstring=Silverfeatherprinting


----------

